# New Car



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Renault and Ford are making a car between them to beat the credit crunch, based on the Clio and the Taurus, the new 'Clitaurus' will be pink and has an optional furry dash.

Apparently (as with most renaults and fords) you need to be a dick to drive one. :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

reminds me of the joke back in the late 80's.

why is the XR3 like a clitoris........its red and every c*nt has one.

to the younger audience, the XR3 was a somewhat popular car back in the day and red was very much the most popular colour of them.

used to get a great result when told to a Red XR3 owning person


----------

